# telégrafo inalambrico



## migan317 (Oct 14, 2009)

hola a todos..bueno hace tiempo que quiero hacer un telégrafo inalámbrico que utilice el código morse y creo que este circuito (oscilador colpitts con frecuencia de 50 Mhz aprox. y es alimentado con 6 voltios.) me podría ayudar para construir el emisor, pero tengo algunas inquietudes tales como:

- si solo utilizo el oscilador se trataría de la portadora no?
- si se sintoniza en una radio multibanda la frecuencia de 50 mhz... se podrá oir algo?? al activar y desactivar el oscilador..algo asi como el sistema morse??
- cuál es el alcance de dicho oscilador??
- que pasa si yo alimento el sistema con 4 voltios? 
- que potencia se irradia si se utiliza 6 voltios?

espero su ayuda amigos(as),gracias!!


----------



## AZ81 (Oct 16, 2009)

Primero comprueba si la legislación de tu país te permite salir en esa frecuencia. Solo emites con la portadora y para poder escuchar tendras que hacer un oscilador de batido, para activar o desactivar la portadora necesitas un manipulador. Depende de la antena que pongas. con 4V tendras menos potencia  y posiblemente según como este polarizado hasta que no funcione. La potencia puede ser de unos 200mW.
Antonio.


----------

